# Prices for making a set of replica horn



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

A farmer found a deer I shot a few days after the kill and mounted the deer I was wondering if anyone could tell me how much it might cost if he let me barrow the mount to have the horns replicated.


----------

